
Ask HN: How do you prepare for long onsite interviews? - ambivalents
I have an interview for my dream job coming up. I feel qualified, but also intimidated by the fact that I will be meeting with 8 different people, individually, over the course of 5 hours.<p>How do I best prepare, as someone who is quite introverted and unaccustomed to this intense form of socializing? I will be practicing questions, but what else? I want to knock this out of the park.
======
dozzie
Take something you can read there, something not directly related to the
interview. If you happen to have a little break, it's a good way to refresh
your energy.

Take a notebook to make notes during the interview. Make a TODO list for your
own questions, things you'd like to know about the company and the team.
Update the list during the interview every time something interesting shows
up; you can go back to this thing and ask about it.

You can also prepare a set of answers for those unrelated and/or unnecessary
questions like "what was your worst conflict in the career" or "what's your
weakest point", especially if you have a list of the ones you hate. Note that
it's more important to have prepared the list than to have it.

On a similar note, list your own projects and tasks you were most proud of or
that were especially challenging. It's a handy thing to have in case your mind
suddenly goes blank.

